
Show HN: A curated collection of open-source ML projects - niko001
https://ml-showcase.com/
======
niko001
Every day, interesting machine learning demos & papers are posted to HN, but
they quickly disappear into the GitHub abyss if you don't immediately bookmark
them. I've created a small collection of ML projects that stood out to me from
HN, reddit, and GitHub. Preference was given to open source projects (so that
you can jump right in and try them out yourself if the underlying idea appeals
to you) and projects that had an online demo. Let me know if I missed a cool
project/paper!

